# Hello Hello



## xSWeeTSx (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey : )
My name is Daisy and obviously I am new here. I don't own any horses but I generally ride a fat appaloosa mare named Sweetie. She and I are birds of a feather lol. For most of my riding experience (started around age 9) I've been a hunter jumper rider, and starting late 2006 I got into eventing when I switched stables and joined pony club. I am 14 years old and I live in North Eastern USA but previously lived down in Florida. I look foreward to posting on this forum and making friends


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome! :wink: 

:lol: Your writing is a little small, was beginning to think I needed glasses. :lol: 

If you post, would you mind making it a bit bigger? :wink: 

There are quite a few appy fans on here, we'd love to see a pic if you have any. x


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hullo !  x


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------

